# Former Lloyds pharmacist struck off after illegal POMs sales



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2013)

Pharmacist Mohanad Kadom, registration number 2060825, has been struck off the professional register for illegally supplying prescription-only medicines while working at Lloydspharmacy.
Mr Kadom repeatedly gave out diabetes and cardiovascular medication to a patient without a prescription over 15 months in exchange for more than ?200 in cash, the General Pharmaceutical Council (GPhC) heard at a fitness-to-practise hearing on January 16.
Mr Kadom failed to give a credible explanation for his actions, which constituted a "serious breach of trust", the GPhC said as it ruled to strike him off the register.

http://www.chemistanddruggist.co.uk...harmacist-struck-off-after-illegal-poms-sales


----------

